# gay in mexico



## pip2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

everybody should read the articles on AIDS in mexico. amazing and tragic at the same time!! they're available at 
thenews dot com dot mx
on another note, does anybody know where The News publishes? is it based in Mexico City? is it usually this good?


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

The News is an excellent newspaper. It is a reincarnation of the old Mexico City News, published in Mexico City and available in various other locations in the country.


----------



## joco69 (Dec 27, 2007)

This does not only apply to Gays since many mexican men are bisexual and transmit Aids to their spouses.
Never have sex without protection!!!


----------

